# ausgehende Firewall testen?



## chris4712 (17. August 2008)

Hallo!

Im Internet gibt es unzählige Programme die den PC von der Internetseite aus nach offenen Ports scannen (eingehende Firewall testen).

Ich habe eine Firewall (im Router) die aber angeblich auch ausgehende Ports blockiert.
Leider habe ich noch kein Programm gefunden mit der man diese testen kann.
Hat irgendwer einen Tipp?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. August 2008)

Naja, so ein Paketfilter ist ja in der Regel so eingerichtet, vor allem die einfachen in Routern, dass er entweder den Zugriff auf bestimmte Ports (Ziel-Ports) oder von bestimmten Ports (Quell-Ports) unterbindet (oder zulaesst, denn grundsaetzlich ist es doch besser erstmal alles zu verbieten und dann nur gewuenschten Traffic zuzulassen; aber das nur am Rande).

Wenn Dir nun also bekannt ist von oder zu welchen Ports die Kommunikation unterbunden wird kannst Du dies testen indem Du eben auf diesen, bzw. von diesem Port Zugriffe startest.

hping koennte dabei behilflich sein zu testen welche Quell-Ports eventuell blockiert werden, Zielports kannst Du sogar mit telnet testen.
Voraussetzung fuer den Test der Zielports ist natuerlich dass Du einen Server im Internet kennst der eigentlich Zugriffe auf den gewuenschten Ports annimmt.


----------



## chris4712 (18. August 2008)

Hey!

Na OK, ein ganz einfacher Router ist es nicht. Es ist eine Endian Firewall.
OK, also doch nur durch ausprobieren. Schade. Ich dachte es gibt irgendein Programm was einfach alle Ports abläuft und versucht auf diesem dann zu senden.
Gruß!


----------



## gOmax (18. August 2008)

Wenn du testen möchtest welche Ports offen, gefiltert oder geschlossen sind, dann schau mal auf : >>> Link <<<


----------



## chris4712 (18. August 2008)

gOmax hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du testen möchtest welche Ports offen, gefiltert oder geschlossen sind, dann schau mal auf : >>> Link <<<


Damit kann ich schauen welche Ports vom Internet nach Innen (zu meinem Netzwerk) offen sind.

Ich suche was wo ich schauen kann welche Ports von Innen (meinem Netzwerk) ins Internet offen sind!

Gruß!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. August 2008)

Aufgrund der unklaren Rechtslage im Grossraum Deutschland werd ich Dir mal was per PM zukommen lassen.
Wir wollen ja nicht das Forum unnoetig gefaehrden weil hier mit Programmnamen herumgeworfen wird die eventuell der Bumsregierung ein Dorn im Auge sind...


----------



## Navy (19. August 2008)

chris4712 hat gesagt.:


> Damit kann ich schauen welche Ports vom Internet nach Innen (zu meinem Netzwerk) offen sind.
> Ich suche was wo ich schauen kann welche Ports von Innen (meinem Netzwerk) ins Internet offen sind!



Ports sind -- mit der IP -- hostbasierende Addressen. Deine Anfrage ist also etwas merkwürdig, da doch recht nutzlos.

Du möchtest wissen welche Ports (oder welche Dienste) Du nach "draußen" hin geöffnet hast...? Entweder du machst einen Portscan auf Deinen Router (sofern vorhanden), oder Du guckst einfach mal über 
	
	
	



```
netstat -atu
```
 welche Dienste bei Dir auf dem Rechner laufen, oder über 
	
	
	



```
netstat
```
, welche Verbindungen bereits aufgebaut sind.


----------

